# Breaking Her In



## DanTheMan (Dec 6, 2009)

Finally took the new 4WD out for her 1st proper herp trip last night, came across a few animals, most were camera shy and was impossible to get some pics of them, especially the grumpy Stephens that kept trying to eat the camera, therefore had to take photo's without looking through the view finder.







This guy was a interesting looking Carpet, all the ones I find in here always are















A different animal










Small lightning fast Golden Crowned, only shot I got that wasn't blurry.





Stephens Banded, put on a good display with his mouth open often but as I said, wasn't looking through the view finder as he was too close to take an eye off.















Saw plenty of fluffy things too, but only got pics of a prickly thing.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Dec 6, 2009)

Great pics!
Just wondering what the 2nd snake is. Its very pretty! lovethe colours.
Reminds me of a leopard.
My mates mum used to have a leopard print steering wheel cover which i thought was tacky, but it looks quite good on that lil fella


----------



## Walker (Dec 6, 2009)

Very nice mate!!!!


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Dec 6, 2009)

there nice wild specimens


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice finds Dan...top looking coastals, cant wait to get up that way and start herping!


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 6, 2009)

magick81 said:


> Great pics!
> Just wondering what the 2nd snake is. Its very pretty! lovethe colours.
> Reminds me of a leopard.
> My mates mum used to have a leopard print steering wheel cover which i thought was tacky, but it looks quite good on that lil fella



It's a Coastal Carpet Python


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 6, 2009)

grait pics


----------



## kupper (Dec 6, 2009)

dan great photos , 

do your oppinions lead you to beleive the first carpet could be some sort of cheynei?


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 6, 2009)

kupper said:


> dan great photos ,
> 
> do your oppinions lead you to beleive the first carpet could be some sort of cheynei?



Although it looks that way, it's just a Coastal with great colours, I have seen many Coastals that look like something you would expect to find on Cape Yorke. From Black & Gold to ones like this, shame you don't see them in captivity as I would snatch em up.

I think I have some full body shots of that snake, will have look through them.


----------



## kupper (Dec 6, 2009)

hmmm thought i was on a winner then LOL


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 6, 2009)

kupper said:


> hmmm thought i was on a winner then LOL



Lol yea would be good to have some Jungles cruising around these parts. That one almost looks like a metcalfeicrossed with acheynei.
Unfortunately I didn't get some full body shots but here's some of another Jungle looking Coastal


----------



## kupper (Dec 6, 2009)

He is a very nice one I see what you mean


----------



## Acrochordus (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice captures, cant wait until i find a Stephens Banded Snake.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 6, 2009)

nice work with the stephens' banded snake, would have made the trip very worthwhile. unusual that the golden crowned was fast and got away, they usually are slow moving when we see them and also just sit there and lift there head in defense posture, but I have only seen them on cooler nights so thats probably why they havn't rushed off.


----------



## reptilerob (Dec 6, 2009)

Sensational photos Dan, what a successful night you had. Well done.


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 6, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> nice work with the stephens' banded snake, would have made the trip very worthwhile. unusual that the golden crowned was fast and got away, they usually are slow moving when we see them and also just sit there and lift there head in defense posture, but I have only seen them on cooler nights so thats probably why they havn't rushed off.



It was unusual, I have never seen a snake so desperate to get away, and not one hint of a defense posture. I have never actually seen one do the defense posture yet they have been very slow and docile. I have seen many of them too, guess I don't look very scary!


----------

